# Mommy tried out a new hair-do!



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I got a bath yesterday, when I saw this set up, I ran!








But I lost, mommy caught me. I got my teeth brushed and everything. It was just awful. But I looked pretty good!

























Today mommy wanted to try two piggy tails in my hair, but my hairs getting kinda long again so she did this 
















Well, I'm not that big of a fan but mommy loves it. And I do whatever I have to to make my mommy happy. Even if that means having these silly piggy tails in my hair. What do you think aunties?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my, Sophie, you look so cute! And I like the piggy tails! Mom did good!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*You are adorable....you look sooo pretty. Mia gets a bath on Saturday...just in time for her birthday on Sunday.*


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Complete perfection!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

You are so cute Sophie, one big pom pom on top or 2 little piggies, either way such a cutie!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sophie...you are beautiful!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you everybody! Mommy thinks I look like one of those show girls that prances around in circles. I think I would have been good at that, I like to show off after a bath


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

I love the piggy tails
She is so cute and white


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Super cute, Sophie. :wub::wub:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Her piggies are adorable and she is a great model sits so pretty.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Such a very pretty little girl and Mommy really did a great job with your little piggies.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Sophie I Cant say enough About You. Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!*
*You Are Just Perfect sweetie**
*Nickee Yogi's Mom**


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love Sophie in her double topknots! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow you did a great job! She looks perfect.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sophie, you are a doll...love your piggies!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Sophie looks adorable :wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh she is so sweet 

I've tried Gracie's piggies like that before and they end up in a big mat at the end of the day. I think her top knot hair is too cottony.

I love the look, though


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Sophie you are such a cutie no matter what kind of hairdo your mommy gives you. :wub::wub:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

What a good job you're mommy did. We're still practicing. I get voted out a lot that boys don't do bows. But Ace is very secure in his masculinity. Mommy will have bows. Just not pink. Lol


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

So cute and little and beautiful. Love her pictures. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

She is a doll! I just want to hug her!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sophie, I absolutely love your piggy tails and I absolutely love you too.:wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

She looks adorable! I love her hair. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Sophie, I love your piggies!!! You are such a good girl. :wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

You are adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mindy's Mom (Apr 9, 2013)

Soooooo Cute


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

She is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I love the two little piggies. I may have to try this on Bella one day! Sophie, you are just a doll!!!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Piggy Tails Rule !!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is adorable...I love her pig tails!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sophie, you look stunning! Now, don't mess up your pretty hairdo!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh Sophie you are so adorable!! :wub: Your mommy did a fabulous job on those piggies! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

very good!!


----------

